# Reel grease/oil



## BigTerp (Feb 5, 2016)

What type/brand of reel grease and oil would you guys recommend? I have a Shakespeare spinning reel I need to tear down, clean up and re-grease/oil to hopefully get it in better condition.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 5, 2016)

I just use the Abu oil. I have a bunch of it since you get a little tube of it with every Abu reel.


----------



## New River Rat (Feb 5, 2016)

I use Rocket Fuel Liquid Grease or Quantum Hot Sauce. I like the RFLG best.


----------



## Defiant (Feb 28, 2016)

I use Shimano Permalube ..Daiwa Blue Grease or Penn Reel Grease depends what Im working on at the time and use the Penn or Shimano Oil . Also Cals or Shimano Drag Grease


----------



## AllOutdoors (Feb 28, 2016)

Grease I use reel butter. For oil I like hot sauce.


----------

